# New Fluval 350 Questions



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I just got a new fluval 350 for my 72 gallon but question is, how long should I let my HOB filter run before the tank will be ok with the switch?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, would it be better for the tank if i positioned the output in the corner so that the water flow is towards the intake or does it not matter?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If you mean a 305 then you can take the origanal filter off after 2 weeks or you can leave it on and do less water changes.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoa, I have no idea what I was thinking. Haha. It's a 305, not 350.


----------

